# Kent Golf Tour - important!!



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2018)

Ok guys I'm sure you've all been keeping tabs on what's going on. 

Princes is open on Sunday and on main greens I believe. Royal Cinque Ports is open on Monday and definitely on main greens. 

So we'd like to be sure who's doing what, so can you add you're names under the headings please 

Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd


Not now doing Princes



Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd 



Not now doing Royal Cinque Ports


----------



## wookie (Feb 22, 2018)

Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd


Not now doing Princes



Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd 
wookie



Not now doing Royal Cinque Ports


----------



## User2021 (Feb 22, 2018)

Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd


Not now doing Princes



Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd 
wookie
jobr1850



Not now doing Royal Cinque Ports


----------



## Hooker (Feb 22, 2018)

Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd
Hooker

Not now doing Princes



Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd 
wookie
jobr1850 



Not now doing Royal Cinque Ports


----------



## PieMan (Feb 22, 2018)

Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd
Hooker

Not now doing Princes



Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd 
wookie
jobr1850 
PieMan



Not now doing Royal Cinque Ports


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2018)

Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd
Hooker
Fish

Not now doing Princes

Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd 
wookie
jobr1850 
PieMan
Fish

Not now doing Royal Cinque Ports


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 22, 2018)

Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd
Hooker
Fish

Not now doing Princes

Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd 
wookie
jobr1850 
PieMan
Fish
Swingalot

Not now doing Royal Cinque Ports


----------



## rosecott (Feb 22, 2018)

Up for whatever happens on Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2018)

Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd
Hooker
Fish
Blue in Munich

Not now doing Princes

Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd 
wookie
jobr1850 
PieMan
Fish
Swingalot
Blue in Munich

Not now doing Royal Cinque Ports


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2018)

Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd
Hooker
Fish
Rosecott

Not now doing Princes

Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd 
wookie
jobr1850 
PieMan
Fish
Swingalot
Rosecott

Not now doing Royal Cinque Ports

,


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2018)

Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd
Hooker
Fish
Rosecott
Blue in Munich

Not now doing Princes

Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd 
wookie
jobr1850 
PieMan
Fish
Swingalot
Rosecott
Blue in Munich

Not now doing Royal Cinque Ports


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 22, 2018)

Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd
Hooker
Fish
Rosecott
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi

Not now doing Princes

Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd 
wookie
jobr1850 
PieMan
Fish
Swingalot
Rosecott
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi

Not now doing Royal Cinque Ports



Plus happy to do Princes again on Tuesday.


----------



## paddyc (Feb 22, 2018)

Re: Kent Golf Tour - important!!
Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd
Hooker
Fish
Rosecott
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC

Not now doing Princes

Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd 
wookie
jobr1850 
PieMan
Fish
Swingalot
Rosecott
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC

Not now doing Royal Cinque Ports



Plus happy to do Princes again on Tuesday.

Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...lf-Tour-important!!/page2#TmzwQur5jT4coM0L.99


----------



## User20205 (Feb 22, 2018)

Re: Kent Golf Tour - important!!
Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd
Hooker
Fish
Rosecott
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC

Not now doing Princes

Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd 
wookie
jobr1850 
PieMan
Fish
Swingalot
Rosecott
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC
Therod
Not now doing Royal Cinque Ports


----------



## Moquillo19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Re: Kent Golf Tour - important!!
Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd
Hooker
Fish
Rosecott
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC

Not now doing Princes

Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd 
wookie
jobr1850 
PieMan
Fish
Swingalot
Rosecott
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC
Therod
Moquillo 
Jon (Moquillo) 

Not now doing Royal Cinque Ports


----------



## Dando (Feb 23, 2018)

Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

 Chrisd
 Hooker
 Fish
 Rosecott
 Blue in Munich
 94Tegsi
 PaddyC
Dando

 Not now doing  Princes

 Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

 Chrisd  
 wookie
 jobr1850 
 PieMan
 Fish
 Swingalot
 Rosecott
 Blue in Munich
 94Tegsi
 PaddyC
 Therod
 Moquillo 
 Jon  (Moquillo) 
Dando


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 23, 2018)

Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd
Hooker
Fish
Rosecott
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC
Dando
Matty6

Not now doing Princes

Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd 
wookie
jobr1850 
PieMan
Fish
Swingalot
Rosecott
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC
Therod
Moquillo 
Jon (Moquillo) 
Dando


----------



## DRW (Feb 23, 2018)

Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd
Hooker
Fish
Rosecott
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC
Dando
Matty6
Darren Williams
Joanne Williams

Not now doing Princes

Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd 
wookie
jobr1850 
PieMan
Fish
Swingalot
Rosecott
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC
Therod
Moquillo 
Jon (Moquillo) 
Dando
DarrenWilliams


----------



## Badger (Feb 23, 2018)

Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd
Hooker
Fish
Rosecott
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC
Dando
Matty6
Darren Williams
Joanne Williams
Badger

Not now doing Princes

Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd 
wookie
jobr1850 
PieMan
Fish
Swingalot
Rosecott
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC
Therod
Moquillo 
Jon (Moquillo) 
Dando
DarrenWilliams
Badger

Not now doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday


----------



## rosecott (Feb 23, 2018)

2 Blue - just put Dave down for everything going.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Feb 23, 2018)

Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd
Hooker
Fish
Rosecott
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC
Dando
Matty6
Darren Williams
Joanne Williams
Badger
mikejohnchapman

Not now doing Princes

Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd
wookie
jobr1850
PieMan
Fish
Swingalot
Rosecott
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC
Therod
Moquillo
Jon (Moquillo)
Dando
DarrenWilliams
Badger
mikejohnchapman

Not now doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday


----------



## rosecott (Feb 23, 2018)

Have never been down for Sunday - that's the day I'm travelling down (snow permitting).

Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd
Hooker
Fish
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC
Dando
Matty6
Darren Williams
Joanne Williams
Badger
mikejohnchapman

Not now doing Princes

Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd
wookie
jobr1850
PieMan
Fish
Swingalot
Rosecott
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC
Therod
Moquillo
Jon (Moquillo)
Dando
DarrenWilliams
Badger
mikejohnchapman

Not now doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...lf-Tour-important!!/page2#gqxAPwqdcOZMUe83.99​


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2018)

]Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd
Hooker
Fish
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC
Dando
Matty6
Darren Williams
Joanne Williams
Badger
mikejohnchapman

Not now doing Princes




Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd
wookie
jobr1850
PieMan
Fish
Swingalot
Rosecott
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC
Therod
Moquillo
Jon (Moquillo)
Dando
DarrenWilliams
Badger
mikejohnchapman



Not now doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday


----------



## 2blue (Feb 24, 2018)

]Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd
Hooker
Fish
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC
Dando
Matty6
Darren Williams
Joanne Williams
Badger
mikejohnchapman
2Blue (Sorry guys - missed this)

Not now doing Princes




Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd
wookie
jobr1850
PieMan
Fish
Swingalot
Rosecott
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC
Therod
Moquillo
Jon (Moquillo)
Dando
DarrenWilliams
Badger
mikejohnchapman
2Blue


Not now doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday


----------



## Hooker (Feb 24, 2018)

Definitely doing Princes on Sunday

Chrisd
Hooker
Fish
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC
Dando
Matty6
Darren Williams
Joanne Williams
Badger
mikejohnchapman
2Blue (Sorry guys - missed this)

Not now doing Princes




Definitely doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday

Chrisd
wookie
jobr1850
PieMan
Fish
Swingalot
Rosecott
Blue in Munich
94Tegsi
PaddyC
Therod
Moquillo
Jon (Moquillo)
Dando
DarrenWilliams
Badger
mikejohnchapman
2Blue
Hooker

Not now doing Royal Cinque Ports on Monday


Sorry Chris managed to forget my name when cutting and pasting!


----------

